# BSNL link down problems



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been facing this problem for a long time now, whenever I do online gaming or sometimes when I download and browse at the same time, the link goes down. I have a UTSTARCOM modem and the ADSL light is on but the Internet light goes off for about a minute and then comes on again, then after sometime (like 1/2 an hour) repeats. Its getting annoying especially while playing a clan match. Do you guys too face the same problem? If you do, what do you do about it?

PS: I have a UL625 plan.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have also faced similar issues while playing RoN with my friends. At times it becomes sooo irritating. But what I have noticed is after I am playing using GameRanger, connection drop hasn't occurred. You may try that too...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 25, 2011)

You're not alone here, it happens a lot in my area during certain periods. This will get over soon within a week or so (or maybe months).


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 25, 2011)

It happens to me too ...every month or so
Lasts for 2-3 days

but the recent(last week resumed on monday morning) one took ages to fix almost 11 days


----------

